# Ethernet /IP "Läuft nicht" zw.  Raspberry & 750-352



## eco24 (31 Januar 2016)

Hallo,


ich habe mir vorgenommen meinen Horizont  zu erweitern (wurzeln bei Siemens) und versuche mich gerade in der Codesys Umgebung einzuarbeiten.


Leider komme jetzt nicht mehr selbständig weiter. 

Hier meine erste (und sicherlich nicht letzte Frage) an die Community...


--->  Ich versuche eine Verbindung z. Raspberry & der Wago 750-352 über Ethernet/IP herzustellen.

Fehlermeldung: (WAGO Remote Adapter)  --> "Connection failure. Extended Status: Invalid connection size."  (Bild 2)



eingesetzte Hardware:

- Raspberry PI (inkl. Codesys Control V3.5.8.0)
- Wago 750-352
    -1x  750-602
    -1x  750-431
    -1x 750-530
    -1x 750-600


Software: 

   - Codesys V3.5 SP8
   - Wago Ethernet Settings



Wago Status LED

LNK 1/2  --> ein      (LNK 1 Router(Fritzbox) / LNK 2 Raspberry)
MS       --> ein
NS       --> blinkt
I/O      --> ein
















Bild 1 EDS File 





  Bild 2 Fehlermeldung




Bild 3 E/A Abbild




Wer kann unterstützen?

weiter Fragen: 
Gibt es eine Beschreibung der Diagnosemeldungen um den Fehler selbst zu Analysieren? (Bild2)
Welche Wege gibt die Prozessdaten (Assemblies) in codesys zu parametrieren. ("händisch" oder Import E/A Abbild --> wo erzeugt??)



Vielen Dank für jede Art von hilfreichen Feedback.



lg
eco24


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (1 Februar 2016)

Hallo eco24,
je nach verwendeter Instanz wird zu den Eingangsdaten noch ein Status Byte hinzugefügt. Also müsste zum Byte der 750-431 noch ein Byte für den Status angegeben werden.
Auch müssen die Modbus Ports deaktiviert, und die EtherNet/IP Ports aktiviert werden.
Das Status Byte enthält die gleichen Daten wie die Klasse 64, Instanz 1 und Attribut 5.
Wie dieses Byte zu interpretieren ist, steht auf der Seite 212 im Handbuch (Version 1.4.0) des Kopplers.
Eine Alternative wäre auch Modbus UDP oder Modbus TCP. Diese Variante wäre für Europa gängiger.

Grüße


----------



## SPS-Horst (2 Februar 2016)

Hallo Eco24,

evtl. hilft Dir die Beschreibung (pdf) von Bastler83:

http://forum-de.codesys.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=4742

Grüße
Sven


----------

